# Bouch - Beautiful 1yo Patterdale X Staf



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Bouch is a beautiful one year old Staffordshire Bull Terrier cross Patterdale Terrier.










When Bouch originally came in, she was in an awful state. She was found by some kind builders from "Bouchard and Jones" (hence the name!) who found her wet, shivering and starving behind some bins.
As you can see, the poor girl was in an awful state...










But now Bouch is doing brilliantly in her foster home and is very healthy. She is friendly girl who is full of fun and loves to play.

Bouch is great with other dogs and has been having a great time playing with the Rottweilers in her foster home. Bouch has also been good with the resident cat in her foster home due to the careful, sensible introductions.

She is a very clever girl who is quick to learn and eager to please. Bouch has proved to have fantastic recall and is doing well with basic commands.
She understandably has a lot of energy so needs long off lead walks everyday.

Bouch has a lot of love to give and adores cuddles with her foster mum. She will repay all the time, attention and love you give her by tenfold. A truly wonderful little girl.

Bouch has been neutered, vaccinated and micro chipped. She is currently on foster in Berkshire but we home across the UK.




























If you're interested in adopting Bouch, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Any questions, please do ask!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Reserved!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Bouch has been homed


----------

